# Statira



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking for a recording of Albinoni's opera Statira (1722). According to what I have read this is supposed to be his most remarkable opera (of over 50) but if you know of other good operas by him, especially from the 1720's, please mention it!


----------

